# Is it possible to get Ryanair Priority boarding without paying extra?



## Gervan (15 Dec 2014)

I checked in last Friday for a Ryanair flight today. I wasn't asked to pay anything extra, and thought I selected the randomly assigned seating.
I was assigned seats in Row 3, which surprised me, as I thought ones near the front would cost extra.
When I printed the boarding passes I noticed Priority Q in the top right corner, and when I timidly asked today if there was such a thing, I went right to the front of the queue, and was second to board the plane.

Has anyone experienced getting Ryanair Priority without having to pay extra? 
I haven't booked with Ryanair for a few years now, and was careful not to add any extras, I thought, but I had had to create an account. 
I am wondering if my debit card has been charged without my agreement.


----------



## so-crates (15 Dec 2014)

I am not sure whether or not you booked priority accidentally, might be worth reviewing your booking receipt email. There is a possibility that you were just lucky and were randomly assigned a seat in the third row and were assigned "Priority" as a result of that.

This is too late now but it is possible to book a Ryanair flight without signing up and creating an account (their latest wheeze). On the pop-up registration form, underneath the "Already Registered?" box, there is a much less obvious option, in smaller text, hidden away "Continue without registering" - which allows you to proceed without signing up. Clicking on the X in the top right hand corner of the form also allows you to proceed without registering.


----------



## Time (15 Dec 2014)

They give priority boarding to anyone assigned to seats in rows 1 to 6. You can get it free if the flight is full and you check in at the right time so that you are assigned a seat in rows 1 to 6. 

There is no conspiracy.


----------



## moneybox (15 Dec 2014)

Hi Gervan

This happens all the time, you don't book a priority seat but you automatically assigned one anyway.  They do have to balance the weight you know 

This is what I have noticed and I am a very frequent flyer, I never book priority but I always seem to find my self in the priority lane, maybe I am just lucky 

and no you dont have to register, just click continue without registration. You need your glasses on to see it though!!


----------



## serotoninsid (16 Dec 2014)

Never understood the 'priority boarding' thing myself - let alone pay for it.  Always last on the plane - I find it much more convenient that way.  Whats the point being first on, watching everyone pfaffing about for 10-15 minutes?


----------



## elcato (16 Dec 2014)

> Never understood the 'priority boarding' thing myself - let alone pay  for it.  Always last on the plane - I find it much more convenient that  way.  Whats the point being first on, watching everyone pfaffing about  for 10-15 minutes?


Fully agree. Why do people who are at the front get to go on first anyway ? Surely it should be the opposite ? But I guess it's because of the latest craze of rushing for luggage room as oppose to a seat. Allocated luggage is the new cost buzz.


----------



## Gervan (16 Dec 2014)

Thanks to all the experienced Ryanair flyers here. My mind is much relieved, to hear it's just chance, and no conspiracy. 



> Allocated luggage


 elcato?
I haven't heard of this before. 

I did notice other bags going on board were a lot bigger than when I used to fly Ryanair. Is that just luck too, or can I expect to be allowed to take on a bag that might be debatable in size (i.e. just the handle might be over the limit publicised on their website)?


----------



## so-crates (16 Dec 2014)

The charm offensive was aimed at some of the most bitterly detested RyanAir policies, one of which was a relaxation of the strict approach on luggage - I haven't ventured a slightly too large suitcase with them but I suspect you can now get away with a handle  though for your own sake I would recommend making sure it will still fit in the overhead!


----------



## ClaireM (16 Dec 2014)

serotoninsid said:


> Never understood the 'priority boarding' thing myself - let alone pay for it. Always last on the plane - I find it much more convenient that way. Whats the point being first on, watching everyone pfaffing about for 10-15 minutes?


 

To sit with your kids. Tempting thought it might be to leave 3 pre-schoolers to randomly available seats and sit in peace with a magazine the children seem to object.


----------



## moneybox (16 Dec 2014)

elcato said:


> Fully agree. Why do people who are at the front get to go on first anyway ? Surely it should be the opposite ? But I guess it's because of the latest craze of rushing for luggage room as oppose to a seat. Allocated luggage is the new cost buzz.



Yes, you right, and if you in the last twenty or so to board they take your hand luggage off you and put a yellow sticker on it which means it has to go into the hold then you have to waste valuable time at the other side for it to come back out. So even if you dont have priority boarding you need to get in on that queue as quick as possible.


----------



## serotoninsid (16 Dec 2014)

ClaireM said:


> To sit with your kids. Tempting thought it might be to leave 3 pre-schoolers to randomly available seats and sit in peace with a magazine the children seem to object.


I was referring to priority boarding - not reserved seating (although I understand that the premium seats -the €10 seats as opposed to the €5 seats - come with priority boarding).  

I understand completely the need to reserve seats where there are kids involved.  Usually a solo traveller so not an issue for me - but I'd find it irksome to have to hand over cash on the basis of this alone.  It's a stealth charge.  There are only a few seats (that have additional legroom) that should command a premium.  It's quite cynical that they have reduced the timeframe in which the return boarding pass can be printed out - they make the exception that you can print it out much earlier if you cough up for a reserved seat.




			
				moneybox said:
			
		

> Yes, you right, and if you in the last twenty or so to board they take your hand luggage off you and put a yellow sticker on it which means it has to go into the hold then you have to waste valuable time at the other side for it to come back out. So even if you dont have priority boarding you need to get in on that queue as quick as possible.


Never realised that.  I am usually the last straggler onto the plane - but have never noticed that....but then if there is no obvious space in the overhead, I just stick carry-on bag on the floor between my legs.

I guess it does provide a valid reason why others are keen to get on board faster though...


----------



## Time (16 Dec 2014)

The €5 seats do come with priority boarding if you reserve them by paying the €5.


----------



## serotoninsid (16 Dec 2014)

Time said:


> The €5 seats do come with priority boarding if you reserve them by paying the €5.



Don't you have to pay €2 extra? LINK

Either way, it was priority boarding I was referring to..


----------

